# CAAD10 5 or 09 Fuji SL1



## sponger78 (Mar 9, 2011)

My Caad10 is taking longer than expected to arrive and given the option to get the Fuji instead. Fuji has ultegra set up and I cannot remember the wheels valued at $500 and the bike is full carbon. What do you guys think?


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Seems like Cannondale is having issues with manufacturing.

I would look around for a leftover 2010 CAAD 9, but then again this is the Cannondale thread and that is what I own.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The grouppo alone is worth more than $500, get it and sell the bike when your Caad 10 arrives.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

zamboni said:


> The grouppo alone is worth more than $500, get it and sell the bike when your Caad 10 arrives.


I like your thinking:thumbsup:


----------

